# London late April



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello- a question for our London friends-

I'm thinking about taking my wife to London around April 23-28, staying central/Hyde Park region. 

1) Any reason to avoid London that week? 
2) Any especially good reason to be there then?

Hotel recommendations? 

Cheers!


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't think the UK plans that far ahead any more. Two places to keep an eye on are the Metropolitan Police and Transport for London but they do not have information for that far ahead. Keep checking.

https://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/tube/default.html

Can't help with hotels as I have never needed one but don't expect value for money.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Carlton-Browne said:


> I don't think the UK plans that far ahead any more. Two places to keep an eye on are the Metropolitan Police and Transport for London but they do not have information for that far ahead. Keep checking.
> 
> https://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/tube/default.html
> 
> Can't help with hotels as I have never needed one but don't expect value for money.


Thanks-

As for value- prices have really come down. Ritz starting at $300 for example (versus over $500 when the pound was high). But we'll opt for cheap/chain this trip and save money for shoes


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

Have you thought of looking at Hotels in St James ?? Years ago I stayed in the De Vere Cavendish on Jermyn St. It's a surreal experience to fall out of the Hotel's front door and into Harvie and Hudson- though not unpleasant ! My wife wouldn't let me go out alone by the end of the week.
In answer to your question theres nearly always some political demonstration going on but usually little real disruption.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

w00t!

Done deal! Air and hotel booked, staying at the Chesterfiled Mayfair- and stops planned for Gaziano & Girling and Cleverleys :devil:


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Cary Grant said:


> w00t!
> 
> Done deal! Air and hotel booked, staying at the Chesterfiled Mayfair- and stops planned for Gaziano & Girling and Cleverleys :devil:


We stay at the Chesterfield when ever we are in London. Their restaurant is excellent. Also easy walking to Savile Row. There is a good pub about three blocks away. Enjoy.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Penang Lawyer said:


> We stay at the Chesterfield when ever we are in London. Their restaurant is excellent. Also easy walking to Savile Row. There is a good pub about three blocks away. Enjoy.


Thanks- yes, I booked a dinner at the restaurant for when we get there. Figured we'd be whooped after the 9 hour flight.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks- yes, I booked a dinner at the restaurant for when we get there. Figured we'd be whooped after the 9 hour flight.


Try their Dover Sole. Also try Paxton's on Jermyn Street for take out.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

I would also suggest (as it's a food & drink thread) stop for a coffee in St James Church, Piccadilly, there is an entrance from Jermyn St :icon_smile:.
I can't speak for the coffee, but this Wren church has a lovely interior and atmosphere.

F.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Penang Lawyer said:


> Try their Dover Sole. Also try Paxton's on Jermyn Street for take out.


Will do- thanks for the tips.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Franko said:


> I would also suggest (as it's a food & drink thread) stop for a coffee in St James Church, Piccadilly, there is an entrance from Jermyn St :icon_smile:.
> I can't speak for the coffee, but this Wren church has a lovely interior and atmosphere.
> 
> F.


Cheers!

Back in the 90's I was in a brass ensemble that toured central england for two weeks. FOund the best tea and scones at the local churches- just drop in around tea time unannounced and the kettle was always on.

I'd love to try living in Great Britain some day.


----------

